# need information on this subwoofer to sale it right. dd digital designs



## patatewz (Oct 13, 2020)

MINT i want know how much i need to ask for it.

the original owner was dead... and never have the chance to use it.

thanks. and where is the best way to sale it.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Is that hair stuck to the back side of the cone? Might want to remove that. It's killing the resale value for me already...

Ge0


----------



## patatewz (Oct 13, 2020)

hahahaha its no hair man its a composit cone! hahaha hair 🤪 its the glue from the composit making


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Rules state you must have a price (at least I think so) start at $1000 but open to offers. Surely nobody will pay more than $500 for that. $1000 is just silly but at least you won’t be leaving anything on the table.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

patatewz said:


> hahahaha its no hair man its a composit cone! hahaha hair 🤪 its the glue from the composit making


Looks like beard or pubic hair. Still may want to consider removing it. You did mention the original owner was dead. Kind of creepy. Get a pair of tweezers...

Ge0


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

It has a nice motor, that surround looks like the technology has improved since it’s manufacturing(kind of small for such a huge motor just my opinion..)but that neo motor is worth some value. theres bound to be a collector or someone out there that wants to re build it...


----------



## patatewz (Oct 13, 2020)

ok but why a rebuild if its in new condition?


----------



## clifff150 (Apr 19, 2012)

Post this on CarAudio.com if you haven’t already. This sub is their cup of tea and you will likely get more info.


----------



## patatewz (Oct 13, 2020)

ok thanks for your help i will post it right now.


----------

